# White tape on gas lines



## ndaniels

I have been seeing a growing amount of white thread seal tape on gas lines.  I have been asking for it to be replaced since I have not found any listing approving it for use on gas lines.  Here is the typical chart I find for Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) is compatible with the following materials:

Water (Regular White)

Steam (Premium Pink)

Air, compressed (Premium Grade)

Alcohols (Premium Grade)

Fatty Acids (Premium Grade)

Kerosene (UL Yellow Gas)

Natural Gas (UL Yellow Gas)

Nitrogen (UL Yellow Gas)

Acids, dilute (Premium Grade)

Ammonia, liquid (Premium Grade)

Cutting Oils (Premium Grade)

Soap, Liquid (Premium Grade)

Ethylene glycol (Premium Grade)

Gasohol (UL Yellow Gas)

LPG (Premium Oxygen)

I typically get an answer from contractors that they use it every where and I need to find in code where they cant use it.  I just request a listing proving that it is an approved material.

Has any one found a listing approving white Thread seal tape for use on gas lines?

Does any one else find that this is the case and is it an issue if they use the white thread seal tape with pipe dope?


----------



## floydman

2009 IGFC section 403.93 should cover it. It is my understanding that the use of pipe dope is more for the lubrication of the threads rather than sealing. Others may have more insight.


----------



## Gregg Harris

ndaniels said:
			
		

> I have been seeing a growing amount of white thread seal tape on gas lines.  I have been asking for it to be replaced since I have not found any listing approving it for use on gas lines.  Here is the typical chart I find for Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) is compatible with the following materials:Water (Regular White)
> 
> Steam (Premium Pink)
> 
> Air, compressed (Premium Grade)
> 
> Alcohols (Premium Grade)
> 
> Fatty Acids (Premium Grade)
> 
> Kerosene (UL Yellow Gas)
> 
> Natural Gas (UL Yellow Gas)
> 
> Nitrogen (UL Yellow Gas)
> 
> Acids, dilute (Premium Grade)
> 
> Ammonia, liquid (Premium Grade)
> 
> Cutting Oils (Premium Grade)
> 
> Soap, Liquid (Premium Grade)
> 
> Ethylene glycol (Premium Grade)
> 
> Gasohol (UL Yellow Gas)
> 
> LPG (Premium Oxygen)
> 
> I typically get an answer from contractors that they use it every where and I need to find in code where they cant use it.  I just request a listing proving that it is an approved material.
> 
> Has any one found a listing approving white Thread seal tape for use on gas lines?
> 
> Does any one else find that this is the case and is it an issue if they use the white thread seal tape with pipe dope?


There is nothing wrong with using PTFE white tape on gas fittings.

The purpose of PTFE and pipe dope compound is to lubricate the joint. If the threads are cut to specification there is no sealing nessecary.


----------



## ICE

ndaniels said:
			
		

> Does any one else find that this is the case and is it an issue if they use the white thread seal tape with pipe dope?


It happens a few times a year. Whether or not it is an issue I wouldn't know but I write the correction and they change it.


----------



## ICE

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with using PTFE white tape on gas fittings.


So it is listed for gas?


----------



## north star

** = * = **





> "So it is listed for gas?"


This one link appears to approve its use for "sealing"  &lubricating on gas applications.



http://www.sealtape.com/ptfe_white.html



** = * = **


----------



## Gregg Harris

ICE said:
			
		

> So it is listed for gas?


Which code requires it to be listed?


----------



## fatboy

The Fuel Gas is silent on whether it is even required, the Plumbing code requires it. So, no I don't think you can require it. One could argue that if sealant is used, it must be listed for the use.


----------



## Gregg Harris

fatboy said:
			
		

> The Fuel Gas is silent on whether it is even required, the Plumbing code requires it. So, no I don't think you can require it. One could argue that if sealant is used, it must be listed for the use.


Many years ago cutting oil was used as a lubricant on threads and held a mercury test with no issues.  Pipe dope is not even required, only requirement is that if used it is compatible with the the product being delivered.


----------



## steveray

http://cleanfit.com/blue_monster_ptfe_thread_seal_tape_70885.shtml

That is what I have used...the listing is all that matters...to me


----------



## steveray

I do believe I agree that it is not required, BUT, when it IS installed, it needs to be compatible....

403.9.3 Thread joint compounds.

Thread joint compounds shall be resistant to the action of liquefied petroleum gas or to any other chemical constituents of the gases to be conducted through the piping.

403.10 Metallic piping joints and fittings.

The type of piping joint used shall be suitable for the pressure-temperature conditions and shall be selected giving consideration to joint tightness and mechanical strength under the service conditions. The joint shall be able to sustain the maximum end force caused by the internal pressure and any additional forces caused by temperature expansion or contraction, vibration, fatigue or the weight of the pipe and its contents.

403.10.1 Pipe joints.

Pipe joints shall be threaded, flanged, brazed or welded. Where nonferrous pipe is brazed, the brazing materials shall have a melting point in excess of 1,000°F (538°C). Brazing alloys shall not contain more than 0.05-percent phosphorus.


----------



## JBI

I'm just wondering if there is a chemical difference between the colored tapes, or if the colors are simply mimicking the other markation color codings...


----------



## Gregg Harris

JBI said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if there is a chemical difference between the colored tapes, or if the colors are simply mimicking the other markation color codings...


No difference in the PTFE compound. The difference is the mill thickness and marketing. There has never to my knowledge any technical data that I have seen since I first stated investigating this issue over thirty years ago.

Speculation was started on several issues pertaining to the installation practices leading to the thoughts that it was not a good product.

If wrapped in the wrong direction it would back out as the fitting was applied. If installed with excess wraps it would bunch. If it was not started after the first thread it could stretch over the opening of the pipe. It has been speculated that the PTFE tape would allow the fitting to be over torqued and fitting would break etc. All of which are installation issues not product performance.

Several manufactures produce a pipe dope compound with white PTFE in it. The color coding was a manufacturing ploy to get it's use accepted. It worked.

I have used white PTFE for over 40 years without failure.

Another added attribute to using PTFE on gas piping is that when using a combustible gas detector it does not give a false reading as most all pipe dope compounds will emit.


----------



## Frank

While many manufacturer's make various colored tapes and different density grades and widths, the base white PTFE tape is compatable with a wide variety of fluids including oil, gas, water, air, oxygen, acids bases etc.

The IFGC only requires that the joint compound be compatible, not that it be listed.

One manufaturer's website for an example that makes a blue all purpose tape.  The colors on the tape are like pink and yellow fiberglass insulation--manufacturer's preferences and some plants use different color tapes for pipe identification.  Some manufacturer's limit oxygen line use

http://cleanfit.com/blue-monster-ptfe-thread-seal-tape_mini.shtml


----------



## north star

*@ **~** @ **~** @ **~*



Not that plumbers necessarily care, but the PTFE tape is

a cleaner installation / application.



*@ **~** @ **~** @ **~*


----------



## mjesse

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Another added attribute to using PTFE on gas piping is that when using a combustible gas detector it does not give a false reading as most all pipe dope compounds will emit.


Interesting.


----------



## ICE

I'm getting the idea that the color doesn't matter. Now it there a listing involved?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Is there a point where something is so universally used that a listing is moot?

My personal choice is paste type dope for fittings, but I can't remember it NOT being used anywhere I have worked, either in paste or tape...or both.

Brent.


----------



## fireguy

I have been told that propane and natural gas deteriorates Teflon.  And that not using Teflon is a code requirement.  I have not been able to find that code requirement. My experience based upon 30 years of gas work, it that the propane does not harm the Teflon.  My personal preference is to use the blue pipe dope, it does seem to seal better.  I do not use tape, I do not get good results with tape.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Is there a point where something is so universally used that a listing is moot?


If there is no listing for the tape, I'm okay with that. If there is a listing, I will respect the listing. I see the same code violations so often that one could say that they are "universal". They are still violations.


----------



## ndaniels

To the best of my understanding there is UL listings for PTFE that can be used on gas lines but I have never been able to find one for the white PTFE.  Has any one seen the listings for the white PTFE?

I ask because of the 2012 IFGC Code and Commentary

Joint compounds in both paste and tape forms are commonly misapplied and used for the wrong application.  Come compounds react chemically with the gas being conveyed, which could result in leakage. The label on the compound container will specify the applications for which the compound is suitable.

I have never seen a white tape that has a label approving gas or UL listing approving for gas

Also I am aware that thread compounds act as a lubricant for the treads during assembly.  They also act as a sealant for the life of the joint.


----------



## ndaniels

north star said:
			
		

> ** = * = **This one link appears to approve its use for "sealing"  &
> 
> lubricating on gas applications.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sealtape.com/ptfe_white.html
> 
> 
> 
> ** = * = **


That is where I got the chart, if you look below it says natural gas yellow


----------



## MASSDRIVER

White tape on gas lines

Here is what I use.

Is this acceptable?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregg Harris

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Here is what I use. Is this acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes for most applications except ABS and oxygen


----------



## Gregg Harris

fireguy said:
			
		

> I have been told that propane and natural gas deteriorates Teflon.  And that not using Teflon is a code requirement.  I have not been able to find that code requirement. My experience based upon 30 years of gas work, it that the propane does not harm the Teflon.  My personal preference is to use the blue pipe dope, it does seem to seal better.  I do not use tape, I do not get good results with tape.


The reason that you can not find, is that it is hearsay. Some local municipalities do not allow it but only do to lack of competence.

Look at the compatibility in post #1

No listing required


----------



## JBI

[h=2]Tape Grade, Color and Density[/h]




Thread tape comes in different colors for different uses.
White tape is single density and intended for water pipes of 3/8 of an inch or less. It can sometimes be found in a silver color to match the pipes.
Red tape is triple density, for pipes one-half inch to 2 inches in diameter. It is designed for pipes with larger joints, such as water distribution pipes. Note that the container is red, but the tape itself looks pink.
Yellow tape is double density, and designed for gas and fuel lines.
Green tape is grease and oil free, and designed for pipes carrying oxygen.
Please note that these tape colors refer to specifications in the United States only.

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_5784015_different-grades-teflon-tape.html#ixzz2qa7OZgtW
​


----------



## Gregg Harris

JBI said:
			
		

> [h=2]Tape Grade, Color and Density[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread tape comes in different colors for different uses.White tape is single density and intended for water pipes of 3/8 of an inch or less. It can sometimes be found in a silver color to match the pipes.
> 
> Red tape is triple density, for pipes one-half inch to 2 inches in diameter. It is designed for pipes with larger joints, such as water distribution pipes. Note that the container is red, but the tape itself looks pink.
> 
> Yellow tape is double density, and designed for gas and fuel lines.
> 
> Green tape is grease and oil free, and designed for pipes carrying oxygen.
> 
> Please note that these tape colors refer to specifications in the United States only.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_5784015_different-grades-teflon-tape.html#ixzz2qa7OZgtW
> ​


Adding coloring to the PTFE compound does not change the performance from standard white. Coloring was introduced to the industry as a marketing campaign to gain acceptance by the code officials that did not want it used. No technical merit other than "territorial testosterone".


----------



## JBI

Per the above, the color coding is primarily to distinguish between single, double and triple densities. The only one that appears to be chemically different is the green.

I tried to find listing information but was unsuccessful. This was the best I could find.


----------



## ICE

I found this today.  I have no idea what it is.  But it's blue and holding 30psi.  That's the first 200psi gauge I've encountered on a gas test and this is a contractor.


----------



## Gregg Harris

ICE said:
			
		

> I found this today.  I have no idea what it is.  But it's blue and holding 30psi.  That's the first 200psi gauge I've encountered on a gas test and this is a contractor.


There is enough pipe dope on the nipples to do the entire house.  Do you not require a low pressure gauge with a close wide resolution. Looking at a gauge like that the could be a substantial leak that is not noticed for hours.


----------



## ICE

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Do you not require a low pressure gauge with a close wide resolution.


Why do you suppose I mentioned the 200psi and a contractor?

Why do you suppose they are called nipples?


----------

